# ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 or MX-4..Which better?



## AblueXKRS

MX-4, but not by a massive margin. Maybe 2 or 3c.


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;13335195*
> MX-4, but not by a massive margin. Maybe 2 or 3c.


This. It's basically an improvement over MX-2 and MX-3 but easier to spread.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

The paste that comes with the Silver Arrow is good but @topic MX-4 is a nice product..not a great improvement over MX-3 for cooling but it does spread like a dream.


----------



## Alex132

Got some MX-3 on my 5870 currently, its idling about 19'c and loading at 38'c. I wanna see if I apply some MX-4 if it goes down at all, should be interesting to see if it does


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah;13335233*
> The paste that comes with the Silver Arrow is good but @topic MX-4 is a nice product..not a great improvement over MX-3 for cooling but it does spread like a dream.


Actually there was someone who got a silver arrow (not me) and had MX-4 and was gonna test it with the ChillFactor III that came with the SA, but I don't know if he did yet or not. Although I've heard the CFIII stuff is a bit better than MX-4.


----------



## Riou

Vortez had the CF II beating MX-3 and MX-4. I assume CF III would be similar.










You would probably be fine with the stock Thermalright paste.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;13335296*
> Vortez had the CF II beat MX-3 and MX-4. I assume CF III would be similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would probably be fine with the stock Thermalright paste.


MX-3 beat MX-4 lulwot?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13335336*
> MX-3 beat MX-4 lulwot?


By only half a degree. Probably within margin of error. Not all setups are the same, so you can expect things to be have unexpectedly in certain places.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;13335382*
> By only half a degree. Probably within margin of error. Not all setups are the same, *so you can expect things to be have unexpectedly in certain places.*


So I can expect the unexpected? Like I said lulwot


----------



## yoshi245

Thing is I've heard the MX-3 and MX-4 are contested and can trade spots so they're really close to each other, but depending on some applications the MX-4 might be better. Just the MX-3 has more viscosity and is harder to spread.


----------



## Alex132

Personally I like a hard to spread TIM, I might be scared from when I by mistake slipped on my old Chill-factor II syringe and let loose the whole thing on my CPU but hey that's just me.


----------

